# I'm going to be a Mummy!!



## Old Timer (Jan 23, 2005)

Hi Ladies

Just got back from a very quick and easy panel!  Only asked us 1 question and all of them said YES  

Think I am in shock   but so very happy.

Love
OT x


----------



## Spaykay (Nov 29, 2006)

[fly]CONGRATULATIONS![/fly]

Fantastic news! Well done you!

Kay xxx


----------



## NuttyJo (Jun 29, 2007)

​
well done mummy & daddt to be!


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

YAY!!!!!     well done OT and DH
Mummy and Daddy at last!!!      

kj x


----------



## magenta (Nov 2, 2004)

congratulations!

Wishing you all the happiness in the world.

Magenta x


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

ohhh wow 

 to you both!

Bring on the intros 

xx


----------



## HHH (Nov 13, 2004)

Congratulations OT  fabulous fabulous news................

Hope the shock wears off so that you can really celebrate!!

HHH


----------



## sjm78 (May 22, 2007)

Congratulations O T thats fantastic news.


----------



## jan welshy (Jan 18, 2003)

Congratulations. you all deserve this. Enjoy being one 'eckk of a great mum!
L
WelshyXXXXXXXX


----------



## superal (May 27, 2005)

Congratulations, enjoy your time as a couple before intros start & catch up on that sleep!!

Love
Andrea
x


----------



## rosielee (Jan 27, 2006)

excellent news   
enjoy your new and happy future xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

Fanbloomingtastic news! am over the moon for you and your DH!

xxx


----------



## TraceyH (Apr 14, 2004)

Congratulations.

Crack open the bubbly you are going to be a mummy.  

Good luck with the intros.  Looking forward to reading your updates.

Tracey x


----------



## dawny36 (Mar 28, 2007)

Congrats!!!

Have been following your posts just not had much time to post on here too busy been a mummy!! Which you find out soon!!

Its such a lovely feeling isnt it when they all say yes I will never forget that feeling myself.

Very happy with you,

Look forward to reading about your intros........

Dawny

xxx


----------



## Old Timer (Jan 23, 2005)

Thank you all for the lovely messages, have started crying again - emotionally isn't the word!

We had a double celebration last night as yesterday was my Dad's 60th birthday.  I drank enough last night but I think all the excitement has stopped my from having a hangover or being able to sleep late!

We are going to get the buggy etc today and have some odd jobs to get done before intros start on the 2nd of June.  Can't believe I only have 3 days left at work next week and then I'm off to have my family  

Thank you for all you support and help.

Love
OT x


----------



## Rachelbee (Oct 25, 2005)

Fantastic news, many many congratulations xx


----------



## Old Timer (Jan 23, 2005)

Decision Maker said Yes!!

Today I finished work, had massive bouquet of flowers and some Next vouchers, for me but no doubt I'll buy our son something as well!  Its been a really strange day.  Tomorrow we meet BM and then Monday we start intros.

Still can't believe this is happening and I am going to be a Mummy.

Love
OT x


----------



## Laine (Mar 23, 2002)

Congrats OT xx

Hope everything goes well with meeting BM tomorrow  

Not long to wait until intros......

Laine xx


----------



## shivster (Jan 17, 2007)

Congratulations! What fantastic news   
Shivster xx


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

Oh OT

I am over the moon for you and DH-enjoy the next few days

We met BM and it was hard however worth it

will pm you soon hun

xxxx


----------



## wynnster (Jun 6, 2003)

OT

So glad your last day went well, how lovely to get your gifts.

Best of luck meeting BM, hope it goes ok.

What a mad weekend you're bound to have running round getting everything in place for intro's - Looking forward to reading all about you and dh meeting your long awaited son.

Best of luck x


----------



## AJ-Coops (Jun 10, 2006)

OT,

You must still be on cloud 9 and then some    Congratulations and enjoy your new family.  

We have been matched to a 10 month little chap and our panel is set for the 20th.  Can I ask if these feelings of complete strangeness is to be expected and also the minute I start to get excited, I seem to pull myself back down and panick that panel may say no to us     We got a picture of him yesterday and he is the most gorgeous, cheeky little chappy and I really want to start shouting out loud that we are going to be a family, but then panick sets in and I can't - all very confusing    I am trying to think of all the possible reasons why panel would say no and thankfully I can't seem to come up with any, but there must be cases where they do say no ??  I just want the next few weeks to come by very quickly and have that final YES!!

Anyway, any stories of hope would be brill.   

Take care everyone and good luck with all your journeys.

Coops


----------



## dawny36 (Mar 28, 2007)

Hi coops,

Just to reassure you your feelings are normal and its just your minds way of trying to protect yourself, I used to bargain with myself and say to myself I wont get excited and then it will happen if that makes sense?

Try and enjoy each stage of been a mummy to be they have chosen you because they want you to be this little lads parents so the chances of them saying no at possible are extremely slim.

good luck

keep us posted

Dawny

xxxxx


----------

